

Square Pixel Inventor Tries to Smooth Things Out - saint-loup
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/06/smoothing-square-pixels/#ixzz0sGZu0qYB

======
saint-loup
Reminds me of this : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1472175>

